# Grafik ohne Hintergrund speichern



## Gullynbg (16. Juni 2002)

servus,
also ich hab auf transparentem Background ne Grafik gemacht.
Jetzt will ich die so speichern,dass nur die Grafik zu sehen ist,wenn ich das Bild irgendwo einfüge.

Aber:Wenn ich es als jpg speichere,wird immer ein weißer Hintergrund dahinter gelegt.

Ich will es aber ohne den weißen Hintergrund,eben transparent speichern.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## stiffy (16. Juni 2002)

speichers als gif
jpg unterstützt keine transparenz


----------



## Googy (17. Juni 2002)

HI!!!

Datei->Für Web speichern...

Hier kannst du das bildchen noch optimieren!!

Gif und Png kannst du mit transparenz speichern!!! achte auf die HG-Farbe!!!!

Wenn du das pic in Web verwenden willst, vergiss png, nur GIF!!!

ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen!!!

Gruss Googy


----------



## skav (17. Juni 2002)

naja mittlerweile sollte png auch ueberall gängig sein
bei den neusten versionen von ie und nc gehts


----------



## Googy (18. Juni 2002)

Ja  skav!

Aber es gibt noch voll viele die alten browser nutzen!!!!

Und wir wollen ja, das es überal gleich aussieht!!!!

Guruss Googy!


----------

